# Mt. Wachusett CC Chief of Police & Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Chief of Police and Public Safety*
Mount Wachusett Community College 
in Gardner, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/07/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
Since 1963, Mount Wachusett Community College has built a tradition of providing innovative undergraduate education, workforce development, personal enrichment, and community service to North Central Massachusetts and beyond.Mount Wachusett Community College is located in Gardner, MA, with satellite campuses in Fitchburg, Leominster and Devens. An award-winning, national leader in the area of renewable energy, MWCC is also nationally recognized for its veterans' services, civic engagement and K-12 partnerships.
We hope you will consider applying for one of our open positions, and discover all that Mount Wachusett Community College and the North Central Massachusetts region have to offer.
About MWCC - Mount Wachusett Community College

*Job Description:
General Statement of Duties*
The Chief of Police and Public Safety is an armed law enforcement position. With emphasis on student-centered approaches to community policing, the Chief of Police and Public Safety assumes administrative leadership and direct managerial responsibility in providing a safe and secure learning environment for all members of, and visitors to, our college community across our multiple campuses.
The Chief is responsible for supervision, and direction for the day to day operations of the Mount Wachusett Community College Police Department and the effective organization and efficient operation of both campus police and security, through strategic planning, the development of systems, policies and procedures, formulating and managing the departmental budget and maintaining and submitting reports and records as required by the College as well as local, state and federal agencies.
Further, the Chief oversees the administration and operation of the college's law enforcement and police functions, providing oversight of campus emergency response planning and training, maintaining effective liaison with local outside law enforcement agencies, serving as a critical incident manager / commander during major emergencies, and serving as a visible, high-profile leader on the College campus. The Chief also performs all duties of a police officer including; making arrests, filing complaints, enforcement of traffic and parking violations, First Responder medical response, accident and crime investigation, etc.
Mount Wachusett Community College's Police Department has an intentional presence of engagement. They play a direct role in promoting an inclusive and welcoming environment that recognizes, respects, and values diversity in its many forms. Successful candidates must be able to represent the values of MWCC specific to intentionally creating environments and space in which individuals feel *"safe", welcomed, valued, and respected in all interactions with the varied audiences on an active college campus and surrounding satellite locations in both urban and rural settings.
*Note that we put the word "safe" in quotes. This is because people with some identities or personal experiences rarely feel safe in any room/space, and it's important to acknowledge that and consider what safety means from a position of social, cultural, historical, and institutional power.
*Responsibilities*

Works actively with other areas of the College to ensure a spirit of college-wide collaboration, collegiality, civility, and teamwork; while providing support, advice, and counsel to the Leadership Team regarding safety concerns that impact the College community;
Serves as the College's liaison regarding all state, federal, and local agencies concerning law enforcement and emergency response issues; 
Serves in a senior role on the college Emergency Management Team and Behavioral Intervention and Threat Assessment Team (Community Action, Response, and Evaluation AKA: C.A.R.E. Team);
Participates in various college committees as appropriate and necessary, including but not limited to; threat assessment, labor-management, campus safety, Clery Compliance and Title IX, etc.;
Plans, builds, directs, and evaluates all aspects of the integrated police, security, and emergency management operations and ensures enforcement of and compliance with all local, state, and federal laws as well as College policy;
Plans, organizes, and implements college safety and security policies and procedures, educational programming, activities and drills;
Plans, oversees and participates in appropriate on-the-job training of subordinates and arranges for ongoing professional training and development programs for campus police and security personnel;
Collaborates with local, regional, and state law enforcement and emergency response department/agencies, as well as other institutions of higher education, concerning areas of mutual interest such as training, safety, best practices, grant applications, emergency response, and crime prevention;
Coordinates the development and maintenance of emergency response plans in collaboration with key stakeholders on the College campus;
Administers and manages the college emergency notification system (Blackboard Connect)
Communicates information and concerns to the College community as they arise and respond to those concerns as appropriate;
Prepares and submits reports and documentation for institution administration and for local, state, and federal law enforcement agencies, state and federal governmental agencies, and other agencies are required, including; the Annual Security Report (Clery), Mass State Police reporting requirements, etc.; 
Oversees the response and investigation of crimes, injuries, accidents, and other on-campus incidents;
Resolves complaints and enhances community relations by helping to ensure a department-wide commitment to a "Community Oriented Policing" philosophy through daily practice;
Monitors buildings for safety issues and work collaboratively with the Facilities Department and respond to campus emergencies to ensure a safe overall physical environment;
Develops and monitors processes that communicate incident information externally (i.e. local law enforcement) and internally (Title IX Coordinate, Student Conduct process, etc.);
Develops and facilitates appropriate crime prevention, community policing, and personal safety training for all staff and students;
Develops educational and enforcement strategies to support compliance with relevant College policies such as Title IX, harassment, parking, physical safety, etc.;
Develops, nurtures, and maintains effective liaison relationships with local law enforcement agencies and serves as a contributing member of the MA Community College campus police community;
Oversees all activities related to MWCC Campus Police including key control, evacuation plans, emergency preparedness, budget, and staff supervision;
Supervises subordinate officers through chain of command; performs supervisory duties such as employee evaluations; scheduling; instructing; assigning, reviewing, and planning work of others; maintaining standards; coordinating activities and training; selecting new employees; acting on employee problems; allocating personnel, and recommending employee disciplinary action, promotion and discharge.

*Requirements:
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:*

Bachelor's Degree in criminal justice, law enforcement, or related field.
Minimum of ten (10) years of full-time work experience in governmental police force or law enforcement work, five (5) to eight (8) years of which must be in a supervisory capacity.
Must have and maintain a valid Massachusetts Driver's license (or acquire a MA license within 30 days of employment).
Must have and maintain a valid Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms (unrestricted).
Must be certifiable as a Special State Police Officer by the Massachusetts State Police.
Must be certified in First Aid/ and CPR/AED as required for a First Responder.
Must maintain certification and training as determined by the Police Officer Standards and Training Commission(s) (POST) and the Municipal Police Training Counsel (MPTC).
Must satisfactorily complete a firearms training course as approved by the Colonel of the Massachusetts State Police and/or POST and meet all certifications and qualifications as determined by the Colonel and/or POST.
Must carry a firearm, handcuffs, pepper spray and other equipment required of a police officer and must complete required training and re-certifications as determined by the Colonel of the State Police and/or POST.
Must meet all of the requirements of the MSP, MPTC, and POST and not be on the National Decertification Index (POST requirement for certification as a police officer in Massachusetts).
Completion of Full-time certified Municipal or Special State Police Training Academy or other academy as determined to meet the equivalency requirements for a Special State Police License as determined by the Colonel and/or POST and the Municipal Police Training Counsel (MPTC).
Completion of FEMA National Incident Management Systems (NIMS) Introductory Courses (IS-700, IS-800)
Successful completion of a thorough background investigation, including fingerprinting, CORI, SORI, and may include psychological, medical (including drug testing). 
Knowledge of supervisory principles and techniques; investigation methods, safety practices and procedures; emergency medical and radio equipment.
Strong knowledge of police methods, state codes, policies, administration, and practices
Ability to plan and conduct officer and staff training.
Must have excellent writing, speaking, and interpersonal and intercultural communication skills; knowledge of a second language is desirable.
Must be proficient in Microsoft Office suite, including Outlook, Excel, Word, etc. and the ability to learn new software or database systems.
Must have the ability to work in difficult circumstances and exposure to dangerous situations, toxic materials, and in all weather conditions.
Must be well versed in Massachusetts General Laws, Criminal Procedure, Traffic Laws and enforcement, and Court Procedures.
Must understand diversity, equity, and inclusion and how community policing can establish an inclusive, safe learning environment for all members of the campus community and guests.
Must support MWCC's commitment to the Equity Agenda and demonstrate support and commitment to being anti-racist; embracing a community free of bias and inequality.
Must be available 24 hours a day/7 day a week and have the ability to work extended shifts especially during an emergency.
Experiencing working and supervising within a union environment to include a familiarity with contract negotiations, impact bargaining, grievance processes, and employee/management rights.
*DESIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Master's Degree or advanced certifications and continued training and education.
Experiencing working on an educational campus; prior community college or university experience recommended.
Completion of advanced managerial and/or executive training / leadership programs (with or without a law enforcement focus).
Experience working with grant development to establish and sustain new initiatives and projects.
*Equivalency Statement*

Applicants who do not meet the qualifications as stated above are encouraged to put in writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them with the equivalent combination of education, training and experience required for the responsibilities of this position.

*Additional Information:*
Salary: $100,00.00- $110,000.00

Employee Status: Full Time

Benefits: Yes

Hours per Week: 37.5

Number of Weeks: 52
_Mount Wachusett Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, ethnicity, gender, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights._

*Application Instructions:*
Candidates for employment should be aware that all Community College students, faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process. Face coverings are required while indoors on campus. For addition information on COVID19, please visit:- Mount Wachusett Community College
The following documents are required:

1. Resume

2. Cover Letter
_Anticipated Effective Date: August 2022
Applications accepted up to and including July 26, 2022
Applications received after July 26, 2022 MAY be considered until the position is filled.
Candidates may be subject to employment screening to include both a Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) request and a Sexual Offender Registry Information (SORI)._

Mount Wachusett Community College seeks to provide equal educational and employment opportunities and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, religious creed, age, physical or mental disability, sex, national origin or ancestry, marital status, sexual orientation, genetic information or veteran status.
Mount Wachusett Community College busca proveer oportunidades iguales en educación y empleo. No se discrimina a base de raza, credo, color, religión, origen nacional, género, edad, estado military, impedimento físico o mental, orientación sexual, estado civil ó información genética.


----------

